# VAD Announces May Diagnostics Special



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

VAD is proud to announce the return of one of our most popular complete diagnostics packages to date, the Palm Tungsten E2 bundle.








Not much bigger than the average cell phone, the VAD Mobile is the most portable VW/Audi diagnostics tool on the market today. Whether you simply need to reset a service indicator after an oil change, or interrogate a check engine light during a road trip, this PDA-based diagnostics tool is only a glove box away and will offer a new level of confidence in your daily driver.
*Point, Tap, Connect…its that easy with VAD Mobile.*
Features:
-Clear Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC’s) and “check engine” lights 
-Data log in real time or freeze frame mode 
-Perform vehicle Output Tests -Monitor multiple measuring blocks at the same time 
-Perform OEM level functions such as Adaptation and Readiness 
-Initiate vehicle Auto Scan to add vehicle not included in the software list 
-View Measuring Block data in graphical format 
-Change Basic Settings on individual ECU’s 
-Perform Re-Coding of an ECU 
-Save data for future reference in Memo Pad format 








The Palm Tungsten E2, in addition to running the VAD diagnostic software, represents one of the most advanced PDA devices currently available. 
Standard Features on the Tungsten E2 include:
1. New Palm OS 5.4 operating system
2. 320 X 320 color display 
3. Rechargeable Lithium-Ion Battery 
4. SD expansion slot
5. Bluetooth capability 
6. Support for both PC and MAC users
Using the Tungsten E2 for VAD diagnostics presents another useful advantage. Each bundle comes complete with a one piece diagnostics cable capable of *charging the PDA* while it is connected and the ignition is on!
The Tungsten E2 bundle includes:
Tungsten E2 PDA, complete with Hot Sync cable, AC adapter, and Desktop software
1GB SD card








PDA vehicle mount








Integrated charging cable
1 VAD CD-Rom with backup software, an electronic vehicle list, and a PDF version of the manual
And, for a limited time only, receive a FREE 2x2 cable adapter (for use with OBD-I vehicles) with your purchase of this package. ($39.00 value)








The VAD Mobile-Lite Palm Tungsten E2 package is available now for $499.00 ($600.00 value). Expedited shipping to most destinations in North America is available for an additional $30.00.
Pricing is in effect May 5 through May 31, 2008. Quantities are limited. You may order via PayPal at http://www.vadmobile.com, or via VISA or MasterCard by phone at 604.598.8520 ext. 110. Further inquiries or questions are always welcome. 
Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Announces May Diagnostics Special ([email protected])*

To answer a frequently asked question:
The charging cable will also function with other Palm OS PDA's, such as:
Palm Tungsten T5
Palm Tungsten T/X
Palm LifeDrive
Palm TREO 650, 680, 700P, 755P
Palm Centro
Cable and software packages sans PDA can be found at http://www.vadmobile.com


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Announces May Diagnostics Special ([email protected])*

A recent review of the bundle by _Antejail_:

_Quote »_Until I had an R32, I had no idea HPA offered a diagnostic product. I convinced my boss to order their E2 bundle for the shop: http://vadmobile.com/mobileliteUAE2.htm
To tell you the truth, this thing is really cool and an awesome value compared to VAG-COM. It's so much easier to use and does everything you could possibly want without wasting any time at all or requiring a computer. My favorite feature is the graphing... just for fun you can display your RPMs, Engine Temperatures, Mass Airflow, or even Engine Timing while driving and with a mount you don't even have to take your eyes off of the road. We're going to start loaning this out to our drag-racers for their events!!!
Value compared to a VAG-COM cable and setup? I'd say this is a little better because it's ultra-portable, doesn't need a computer, and the battery in the Palm charges straight from your car's OBDII port... versus a laptop being a bit clunky, taking time to boot-up, and having a larger battery to charge off of household 110VAC. The VAD can fit in your glovebox or trunk's side-pocket (where the CD changer is) when not being used and can really bail you out before going in for that inspection only to find out that you're not going to pass, or noticing that your Cam Position Sensor is starting to act-up or Haldex is overheating. I doubt there's any more of a convenient way to translate and manage your car's hidden persona than to use one of VAD's setups.
The other thing is that VAD, being a smaller company, trying to talk to them isn't like hitting a brick-wall in terms of feature requests or troubleshooting. I called them about a few things and always got interesting feedback and answers from the other-end, versus someone being paid to read from a knowledge-base.
So VAD-Mobile gets my respect. IMO a scan-tool pays for itself in the first year through convenience and ways to meet new VW'ers as well through helping them troubleshoot their car. Get a VAD!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Announces May Diagnostics Special ([email protected])*

Thank you for your orders thus far. Limited quantity still available.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Announces May Diagnostics Special ([email protected])*

Here is Marcel from HPA talking about the VAD unit (at the SoCal R32 event) on Youtube... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yIV7E9Y9sY
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: VAD Announces May Diagnostics Special ([email protected])*

Attention! Back by popular demand! 








VAD has secured an addtional quantity of Palm Tungsten E2's to fill remaining orders and future requests. As such, we have elected to continue the E2 bundle offer until June 30, while quantities last.
Don't miss this chance to acquire the most portable and convenient VW/Audi specific diagnostic tool on the market today.


----------

